# Pomeranian



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

My sisters Pom of almost 6 years had to be put to sleep yesterday. I"m curious about the circumstances though. She (Rosie) has always been a very loving and happy pup. No serious health problems whatsoever. About 10 ten days ago she went to the vet for a puncture wound she suffered. The cause was never determined but 3 stitches were sown and she was put on an antibiotic. She seem to be recovering normally then all of a sudden she starts throwing up, not eating or drinking. Blood tests were run and discovered a very high calcium level. She was also very dehydrated. They kept her to run IV fluids and do a recheck of blood work. The calcium level has even higher. I'm wondering if this scenario may suggest an allergic reaction to the antibiotic. I'm not looking to point a finger at anyone. I'm just trying to understand how this could occur so quickly. I wish I could be more specific on the antibiotic used and the tests run. My sister is crushed by this and I just can't ask her for more detail just now.
Please post what experiences you may have 
Thank you,
Jcris


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I just know that puncture wounds have the potential to be a nasty bed for infections, and sepsis can send a body down quickly.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My bet is infection too...............what was the puncture wound from? Sometimes when wounds are really deep you don't sew them up because you want them to drain and heal.......especially if they are abcessed!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

According to PetMD

Causes of higher calcium level are

Abnormal or over functioning of the parathyroid gland (hyperparathyroidism)
Cancer or tumors
Bone deteriorating diseases
Kidney failure - sudden or long-term
Under-functioning adrenal glands
Vitamin D poisoning: from rodenticides, plants, or food (supplements included)
Aluminum toxicity


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

jcris, I'm so sad to hear about your sister's Pomeranian :'( It seems like an sepsis would be the most obvious cause. I'm very sorry.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been talking this over a bit with my sister. She apparently has great faith in the efforts by both the vet that saw Rosie for the puncture wound and the vet that did the blood work. There was a test done for lepsis . The results will be in tomorrow so perhaps we will know more then. At this point all we really know is her kidneys and liver were shutting down. IV fluids did not help. The Vets both said it was not cancer. This is an exercise in futility of course but my sister has 5 other dogs, 2 goats and 2 cats. She is trying to safeguard them.
Jcris
She plans to have the lepsis vaccine done as well as blood tests for all of them.
Geez


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

This is ringing so many bells. My boy had to have a small hystiocytoma removed from his leg. He was ok but wouldn't eat and was generally not well. I took him back the vets after 2 days they said some dogs can get post op depression through change of routine and in his case restricted exercise. Keep an eye on him come back in couple of days if no better. In meantime make sure he had fluids.

Still no better 2days later and had totally stopped eating. I even took him to our pet shop who let me try him with any food treats and samples they could lay their hands on. He just turned his head away. He also started wanting to be on his own. At the time I didn't realize how significant that was, first dog and he was less than year old. We went back saw diff vet she still said post op depression.

I went back again next morning he'd lost a fifth of his body weight by now and was fading away. New vet admitted him straight away for Iv fluids and to do 
bloods. We had a call to go in that afternoon he wanted to speak to us face to face, my heart sank. 

He told us he had critical kidney failure probably due to some internal infection and to prepare ourselves as he may not make it through the day. That was one of the worse days ever. He was to remain on iv and was having strong antibiotics. Next morning he hadn't got worse but wasn't much better, by the afternoon he'd improved slightly, the bloods showed improvement too and we got a wag when we went to see him. Following day a different dog the vet unbelievably thought he was actually going to make it but not build our hopes up. He came home day after. Bloods showed he had kidney damage so has special home cooked diet and he was on antibiotics for nearly 3 months.

We ALWAYS see this vet now. He still calls him his miracle dog as he still can't believe he pulled through. Thank goodness he pulled through but I really feel for your sister. That could have been us too.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah my poor sister is just crushed over this. I sure do appreciate your kind words and am so glad your pup made it through. A good vet is so valuable and seemingly difficult to find. It's like you have to go through the storm to figure out whether the doctor can really help. It's unfair to say but seems true for human as well as canine. 
My best to you and your pup with continued good health 
Jcris


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a heartbreaking shock for your sister. I am so sorry.


----------

